# Adoption Day Ideas



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello there   I was wondering if anyone has any ideas for an adoption day celebration. We are hoping to go to court March time if not sooner   and I am thinking how to celebrate. I would love a little party and a nice cake with LO name on but any other ideas or experiences anyone could share would be great, thanks x


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

We went out for a family meal and my sis in law came with a cake with bubba name on it. We did have a naming ceremony a couple of months later and a party afterwards and it was amazing time to share with all friends and family.  Congratulations xx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi new mum, we have ours soon and we are taking close family, referees, SW and FC for a cream tea afterwards in a hotel close to the court. I have friends who are going to throw a party the weekend after the celebration hearing. Good luck with it all and congratulations. We're awaiting AO hearing next week, fingers crossed x


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you both, aa yes I bet it was an amazing time I really can't wait

Greenie thank you and congratulations hope you have a wonderful day

I'm thinking of a party somewhere maybe a soft play or something


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Congratulations! We went out forc a meal with family after court and then had balloons , cake and bubbly with friends and family back at home.  We then arranged his christening for a few weeks later and had a big party after with children's entertainer, disco etc.  It was a glorious day in mid summer 

Im sure whatever you choose will be fab

Best wishes xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Our hearing was very early, so we went out to a garden centre place for coffee and cake afterwards (and I bought bubbly!)  It was four days after Bug's birthday, so we didn't do cake, and we decided against soft play because then he would just be playing the whole time and GPs wouldn't see him at all!  They wouldn't be able to keep up with a three year old in soft play.    But at the garden centre he had a drink and some cake, and then family members took turns to take him out to the play ground, or round the kids section, or round the pet section while the rest of us sat and nattered and celebrated together.  It was very low key, but lovely.  I was really chuffed that the whole family dressed in their Sunday best (we're all pretty casual usually) and it was fab.

I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time whatever happens!


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Same thing here, our final hearing is this week with celebration 10th feb, we were going to do a party but my LOs got a little overwhelmed over Christmas and I am trying to get some normality back for them, so we have decided just to invite sw's, go' and aunts and uncles then we are going for afternoon tea as its at 2pm, and dinner later with family where we may raise a glass to our lo's. 

A few weeks later it's one of there birthdays so we are going to I all out on birthdays instead.

I am struggling with gift ideas for them, any thoughts? X


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for your replies  

Willswendy we too are going to have LO christened so perhaps like you that's when we have a bigger party. I know my parents think we should keep it low key. 

AOC you've made a good point about grandparents not keeping up with LO at soft plays perhaps we will got to a local garden centre or farm park, you've given me more options to think about thanks

DDCT I've still got Gabrielle in my head from last year   lol. I'm rubbish at birthday ideas especially after Christmas! My LO loves her toot toot garage and Minnie Mouse ride on thing if that helps

X


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy (Jan 17, 2010)

DDCT, we have the same celebration date enjoy x


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Hiya just wondering will you be buying your SW a little thank you gift? We gave FC a gift and would like to give SW something on celebration day, not sure if it's appropriate? X x


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

We have our Celebration Day this week...I hadn't thought about buying SWs a present but it's a good idea...  


We will be getting DD christened in the Spring, so will have a party then. This week, we will probably go out for tea and cake afterwards, or an early supper at Pizza Express or somewhere similar.


Peacelily xx


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Congratulations peace Lily, have a wonderful day .

If you  do decide on a present, please  share


----------



## someday (Sep 11, 2008)

We had ours last week. We went to soft play and then for lunch. We had a lovely day. Our sw is coming to say goodbye this afternoon. I feel rather emotional actually. I've got her flowers and chocs and chocs for the kids sw.


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

We just had close family and our SW at our Celebration hearing, we then all went into London and had a meal at the Rain Forest Cafe, on the weekend we then had a BBQ for all our family and friends with a big Bouncy Castle off all the kids.


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Congratulations someday, I can imagine you feel quite emotional, if like us we have built a good relationship with our SW for over a year and it will be strange but nice not seeing them on their regular visits. 

Congratulations Miny moo, sounds like you had some lovely celebrations, thank you for your ideas. Hope it didn't rain for the bouncy castle  

X x


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Newmum - we opted for flowers in the end


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing peace Lily x


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Well the time has come at last!  

I've ordered a special cake with LO initials liked together with we've found our missing part if the jigsaw written on it. Best of all my parents have said we can borrow their house so we've invited close friends and family over for a tea party.

Will buy SW flowers and wine for celebration hearing in court before the tea party  

Yeah we are family xx


----------

